# Night time nappies



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

This is not adoption related but thought you lovely mummies could advise!  Any recommendations on a good nappy for night use? Blossom is just over 2, been using Aldi nappies always & never any bother until now! Each morning she wakes wet & has leaked onto PJ's. Her nappy isn't overly full so don't think it has anything to do with amount she drinks. She wears a size 5 normally but we have always gone half size bigger at night (FC idea) so wears a 5+. Each morning this week it has leaked! Seems to have just started so not sure why!

Thought I'd try a different nappy for night time as we have no issues during the day. 

Any tips?


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

We had this problem with LO until i bought pambers baby dry pants. They are brilliant a bit like frilly knockers but since using them no leakage through night xx


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

I use Aldi in the day and Pampers Baby Dry at night. The only problem came with my dd when she started sleeping on her tummy   so I pulled the nappy up further at the front so she had extra above the tape. 

Xx


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

We use huggies night time pull ups (age 4) although we still get leakage, We tried all the different types and have given up on finding one that doesn't leak. Instead we make sure LO goes to the loo before bed and occasionally take him for a dream wee when we go to bed ourselves (although not often).


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

We have loads of problems with this.  We use a "normal" nappy with a night time pull up over the top (just go a size big) on our son who's 3 1/2 which works well.  Our daughter's now in age 5-8 night nappies and they often leak.  Nothing seems to really help that much.


----------



## Rabbit100 (Oct 26, 2010)

Our lb is 2 too and we've always used the pamper baby dry at nights then when he starts leaking go up a size and he's fine again.  We can have some very full nappies and no leaks

Rx


----------



## dandlebean (Feb 24, 2013)

We had this! We tried every nappy we could find but he'd still wake up soaked. In the end we started putting two on. Worked a charm


----------



## Wendy Dee (Jan 10, 2009)

I wonder if the nappies might actually be too big 
Our little ones ages 2 and 4 (12kg and 17kg) are both in pampers baby dry size 4+
The nappies are always soaked through in the morning but very very rarely have we had any leaks x


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Wendy Dee, how do you get your 4yr old to wear a nappy? Mine refuses completely! Pull ups are the 'big boy' version but always leak and tonight because his friend is over and he is night potty trained, LO has refused to wear anything at all, despite knowing that it's likely to mean a very wet bed and upset in the morning. He's got absolutely no bladder control at night.


----------



## notgivingup (Apr 13, 2012)

I was going to say the same as Wendy Dee. My LO is nearly 6 and wears Aldi pull-ups size 5+! Hers are always very VERY full and heavy in the morning but never had a leak ever. To be on the safe side we always put an absorbent mat under her. They are snug but still stretch enough for her to pull them on/off herself and she never complains about being uncomfortable (and believe me she would if she was  ! ) 

Perhaps try a smaller size and a dream wee to hopefully stop the incessant bedding washing!


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm not an adoptive parent, but with my lo I had issues at various points, eventually found that boots super dry nappies solved all of our issues, in same size as wears in day.

Hth


----------

